# Option to create DialUp Connection greyed out



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

Windows XP Home

Modem is installed and did work fine previously. Then someone decided to delete all User accounts except for Administrators.

When I click on IE no connection appears. I go to set one up and the option to set up a dialup connection is greyed out. The only option available is through the network card. I don't have a high speed line so that option is useless.

Anyone know what is going on here?

HELP! & Thanks.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

In the networking folder click create new connection/next/connect to the internet/setup my connection manually/connect using a dialup modem/then configure the Provider..


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If that doesn't work, I'd suggest checking Device Manager and verifying that the modem is showing and there are no yellow exclamation marks. 

Right click on MyComputer and then select Properties>Hardware>DeviceManager.

Do you see it listed under Device Manager?


----------



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

It's the "connect using a dialup modem" option that is grayed out. I did check Device Manager, and the modem is fine. Even tried the Diagnostic query with success. I'm thinking that perhaps one of the Services required for modem connections is not started. But I still can't find the answer. And I searched the Windows support site with no luck either.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do a search for a file named Rasphone.pbk

It's a hidden file so be sure your folder options are set to view hidden and system files.

If you find that file, right click and try to open it. What happens when you open it? Does it list any dial up connections?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Also, I just located this MS article. See if it helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320558


----------



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks! I'll try your suggestions and post back.


----------



## bcutler (Sep 19, 2003)

this hapenned to me twice - the FIRST time my dial-up provider fixed the problem by deleting two folders in my registry. The Second time they were no longer allowed to change the registry. I had to go to the computer manufacturer tech-suppost to correct. It took almost three hours on the phone; waiting, elimininating the obvious( are your connections plugged in good) and understanding the support tech. Sorry I don't remember exactly how we corrected the problem.

ps I am NOT a computer tech

bruce


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you resolved this or are you still having problems?


----------



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

I've been away for a few days and am getting back at it again today. I'll let you know shortly....


----------



## johnnieq (Nov 27, 1999)

Gave up. Clean install of WinXP and alls well. (except I had to reinstall all the old software)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Thanks for coming back and replying and sorry to hear you had to go the reformat route .....


----------



## chandler1989 (Nov 5, 2003)

I have the same problem with XP Home addition....anyone have any ideas. It is not my machine and I don't want to go through the hassel of reloading......HELP!


----------



## zbob99 (Nov 11, 2003)

Here is a link to m$ kb article. that seems to be relevant:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320558

I tried it but could not get it work - maybe you will have better luck. I ended up doing a clean reinstall. Ouch!

zbob


----------



## logistix_111 (Oct 16, 2003)

All you need to do is run the XP installation Wizard again. Instead of reinstalling windows, you do a REPAIR.


----------



## chandler1989 (Nov 5, 2003)

It was three services in the control panel that were disabled...I found this article from the links everyone sent. Thanks everyone for your replies!
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330163&Product=winxp


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

Use Registry editor... be VERY careful and don't delete or move anything other than what I post:

Start, run, regedit

Select folders in the following order:
-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
-SYSTEM
-Current Control Set
-Services
-RasMan
-PPP
-EAP
-when you get to this point, you should see 4 folders (numbered 4, 13, 25, 26)
-DELETE: folders 25 and 26
restart your computer and your old connections should be there... 


Good Luck friends


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

try this out friends......

Start, run, regedit

Select folders in the following order:
-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
-SYSTEM
-Current Control Set
-Services
-RasMan
-PPP
-EAP
-when you get to this point, you should see 4 folders (numbered 4, 13, 25, 26)
-DELETE: folders 25 and 26
restart your computer and your old connections should be there... 

good Luck Guys


----------



## imran_baig (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks for Right Information about Dialup connection missing options 
I was facing the same problem ,and apply the following procedure
it works fine .

Start, run, regedit

Select folders in the following order:
-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
-SYSTEM
-Current Control Set
-Services
-RasMan
-PPP
-EAP
-when you get to this point, you should see 4 folders (numbered 4, 13, 25, 26)
-DELETE: folders 25 and 26
restart your computer and your old connections should be there...

No, reinstallation , upgrade or restore of winxp.......
thanks for tech guy forum

wish u best of luck


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

Thats cool ..
This is a nice site and it really helps us in resolving sw issues.
Friends keep posting ur queries......
Have a lovely Day
Pavan


----------



## imran_baig (Nov 15, 2003)

I was solve one of my computer problem using the following procedure BUT............


Start, run, regedit

Select folders in the following order:
-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
-SYSTEM
-Current Control Set
-Services
-RasMan
-PPP
-EAP
-when you get to this point, you should see 4 folders (numbered 4, 13, 25, 26)
-DELETE: folders 25 and 26
restart your computer and your old connections should be there... 

BUT, i m still facing problem with built in dialup connecyion like msn dialup connection,the dialup properties of msn connection is greyed out i don,t know what,s wrong now...


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Imran
Could you please tell me what exactly is the problem with the msn connection.
R u able to create a dial up connection and r u able to get connected to internet.

Do lemme know


----------



## imran_baig (Nov 15, 2003)

well Pavan,

yes all the regular or through manually option created connections are working good and even old msn connection is working good but i can,t get the properties of my old msn dial upconnection and i am not able to create new msn connection because in msn connection wizard the DIALUP option is greyed out.

That,s the issue now....


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Imran,
I never used MSN Dial up connection.I tried to pull up some information in net .i got these links.

http://www.mvps.org/inetexplorer/answers_7.htm

Go through the article and do lemme know what happened. Also there is online tech chat is available for MSN support.Check the link.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;823390

Meanwhile i will try to get some more information regarding this.

Regards
Pavan


----------



## imran_baig (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Pavan,
Thanks for your cooperation , i have solved the problem but i don,t know how, when i restart computer third time winxp automatically correct all setting.
thanks for giving good links..
imran


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi Imran,
Glad to know that the issue is resolved dude.All is Well Finally.Hope you enjoy ur work with the system.
Problems, if any, post it and together , iam sure, we can solve that yaar.
Take care and have a nice time
Pavan


----------



## michaelsachi (Dec 18, 2003)

This sems to be commonafter a Windows Updater and/or SP1; Start / Run regedit /open registry editor-------navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Services/Rasman Highlight rasmanand Export to desktop (for backup) Onright--Object Name should be Local System Open rasman/PPP/EAP-4 keys ??-13,4,25,26 ?? Delete 25 & 26 Close registry editor and reboot computer Should be good to go 


Sorry to the guys who have already done a reinstall for this simple issue....wish i had come across this forum a lil earlier.

Take care and good luck

Michael Sachin-India


----------



## Phobos (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys are the best! 25 and 26 deletion worked out like magic. saved my arse with a client 

how the hell do you ppl find out these things?


----------



## Pavan (Nov 12, 2003)

hi phobos
glad to know that the issue is resolved.Njoy the computing world dude and share your knowledge with others..thats the simple secret of we knowing these solutions......

Happy New year 
Pavan


----------



## Onders (Jul 11, 2004)

Thankyou for your solution to a problem that has given me nothing but head aches. You guys are the best


----------

